# Running laminate floor from bedroom into closet



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm installing Pergo laminate flooring in my master bedroom. Should I add a transition piece in the doorway that goes to a walk in closet? I would prefer to just run it as a solid floor throughout and not divide the bedroom and closet. The planks run perpendicular to the closet.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't use a transition strip for the closets. It looks nice without it.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

run it straight thru.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Straight through, just watch those pieces near the door jam... be sure they aren't too small there, if possible, get one piece to cover the entire area (in other words, plan your staggering from the few rows before you hit the door to fall out that way) if you are going horizontally with the door opening, if approaching perpendicular, ensure the end pieces straddle the door in the middle of the piece, not near an end... all for added strength.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'll run the flooring straight through.


----------

